# When to start billing 95953?



## pajohnson (Sep 27, 2012)

I have two people here in my office that see differently on how to bill 95953:

One says to start billing the 95953 the day the patient is hooked up?

The other says to start the billing the next day after the hookup?

Which one is correct??   

 Please help me settle this dispute....Thanks in advance


----------

